# US citizen hunting in Canada



## coaster500

I have a question and maybe one of you can answer it for me. I've heard that a US citizen cannot hunt in Canada without a licensed guide. Is this true in all of Canada or just some provinces?

Thank you


----------



## Pierre Couture

I think that it's true in most provinces, but if you google each province for hunting regulations, you might be able to find exceptions, although I wouldn't vouch for that.


----------



## sagitarius

I know lots of Americans who come to Ontario to hunt. Pay the non-resident licence fee and I think you are good to go.


----------



## Crashman

Depends on the province and the species. In Ontario, you need a licenced guide for moose hunting, but not deer or turkey...I am not sure about bear.

I have heard for ANY non resident of Saskatchewan you can only hunt white tails, no mulies, elk, or moose.


----------



## Stevem63

*Bc*

In BC all non-resident hunters must be guided by a licenced guide.


----------



## HyperFlow

in ontario you need a lisenced guied for bear


----------



## hunterdave57

It depends not only on the particular province but here in ON it also depends on what wildlife management area your in. I used to work as a guide in 9B and all non res hunters needed a guide. Not sure what the rules are in other provinces. You would do well to check with the particular Ministry in the province you are visiting.


----------



## travski

Any non res in Alberta either needs what they call a hunter host or a guide for everything other than waterfowl


----------



## cdhunter

last I read, here in Manitoba all non resident big game must be accompanied by a guide. I hope nobody gets offended I happen to agree with non residence guided for everyone's safety, especially the non resident hunters. The area I hunt is part Canadian shield country, part bald prairies both requiring different survival skill sets.


----------



## coaster500

Thank you gentleman, I was wondering if a Canadian Citizen needs a guide to hunt in the US. I need to check it out.

“I hope nobody gets offended I happen to agree with non residence guided for everyone's safety, especially the non resident hunters. The area I hunt is part Canadian shield country, part bald prairies both requiring different survival skill sets.”

No offence taken but……….

I don’t agree that a US Citizen is any less equipped to hunt Canada than a Canadian citizen. A hunter living in British Columbia has no more knowledge of the of shield country than an American from Montana? Wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## cdhunter

coaster500 said:


> Thank you gentleman, I was wondering if a Canadian Citizen needs a guide to hunt in the US. I need to check it out.
> 
> “I hope nobody gets offended I happen to agree with non residence guided for everyone's safety, especially the non resident hunters. The area I hunt is part Canadian shield country, part bald prairies both requiring different survival skill sets.”
> 
> No offence taken but……….
> 
> I don’t agree that a US Citizen is any less equipped to hunt Canada than a Canadian citizen. A hunter living in British Columbia has no more knowledge of the of shield country than an American from Montana? Wouldn’t you agree?


I agree completely, that's why when I step outside of my province I'm subject to the same rules as you. In most provinces I would be considered a non resident hunter. I understand the frustration, my father in-law lives five hours away in north western Ontario due to licensing restrictions we have never hunted together.


----------



## TrevorF

In NB a non-resident is a non-resident, regardless of what province or country he or she comes from. Guides are just there mostly to help them with the local regulations. In NB small game doesn't require a guide, large game does.
In NB $5 and 50 multiple choice questions makes you a guide. I took the test so I could bring my NS buddies bear hunting.
Cheers,
Trevor


----------

